# puple or black?



## hill73 (Nov 2, 2009)

what color shour i paint my diamond plated radiator gaurd? Purple or black or leave it diamond plated? i have plasma cut the gorrilla logo into it. keep in mind i have a black and red brute force 650.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd say purple. I think a deep dark purple would look sick. I want to get my next bike aqua printed Dark Purple


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

murdered out all black


----------



## 99prairie4x4 (Jun 19, 2009)

do it red, i think that would good also


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple...


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I like Purple give it some color to set it off


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

purple? 4-wheeler? seriously?..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> purple? 4-wheeler? seriously?..


 
x-2..... but i will say that the guy that built the lift i bought from dgd has apurple brute calls it the grape ape it looks good


----------

